# Enterprise Bottling Works?



## dadepfan (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi folks! I have a hand-blown bottle (side seams stop half way up the neck), shaped a little like a soda bottle, and with a ring around it about an inch and a half below where the neck meets the body.  The bottle is clear with a slight aqua tint, and has no markings except on the bottom.  The bottom is circled around the edge with "Enterprise Bottling Works," and across the middle it says "Sebastopol."  This lettering is raised (embossed?).  I could find nothing on the internet except an old seltzer bottle on Ebay, and the seller said it was Sebastopol, CA. Strangely enough, there is another 6-letter word embossed at an angle across the beginning of the word Sebastopol (on top or beneath, I cannot tell) which I cannot completely make out, but appears to be "sto?ol" (I cannot make out the 4th letter).  I am attaching photos.  Anyone know what this is? Dave


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2014)

I would be very surprised if that turns out to be anything other than an early 1900s Soda bottle although it is remotely possible it's a Beer bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2014)

Not that I've looked but I can't recall seeing a 3 piece mold crown top before interesting. According to this beer and soda. The only son of his parents, Harry B. Morris was born in Sebastopol November 10, 1863, ... In 1908, in partnership with F. R. Matthews, he established an enterprise known as the Enterprise Bottling works, manufacturing all kinds of carbonated beverages, in addition to which they handle the Porter steam beer and malt extract and the famous Yosemite lager beer.... FROM


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 22, 2014)

Harry B. Morris was born in Sebastopol November 10, 1863, and is now the only resident of the town that was living here at the time of his birth. as soon as his school days were over he became associated with this father in the management of a meat market in town, a business which they carried on for twenty-five years. Subsequently the younger man became interested in the buying and selling of real-estate, and is still interested in the business to some extent, although of later years he has given less attention to it than formerly. In 1908, in partnership with F. R. Matthews, he established an enterprise known as the Enterprise Bottling works, manufacturing all kinds of carbonated beverages, in addition to which they handle the Porter steam beer and malt extract and the famous Yosemite lager beer. Mr. Morris was one of the organizers of the Analy Savings Bank and since its organization he has served as a director. He is also a stockholder of the Sebastopol Times, a newspaper. He has been a continuous resident of Sebastopol for forty-eight years, a longer period than any other man in town.  FROM It probably would have had a paper label, a three piece mold crown top is a very interesting find.


----------



## dadepfan (Apr 22, 2014)

I tell you, you folks are pretty cool and know your stuff!  I got this bottle locally here in Sequim, WA at a garage sale, along with several other less interesting bottles (except a dark brown "Hires" bottle with a heavy ribbed bottom including the words "Hires Registered All Rights Reserved"). My wife and I support our garage/estate sale habit by running a little business called David & Malen's Treasures.  I say "support" but it's not like we make much of a profit!  LOL!.  Sort of an online 24/7 garage sale.  We sell on EBay, Etsy, and elsewhere, but also have our own lonely online store (Not much traffic, but being a retired computer professional, I like to keep my hands in the tech stuff).  I like to provide as much info about what we sell as possible, and usually do a lot of Internet searching to find it.  So, the info you folks provide here is very helpful! Thanks,Dave


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 22, 2014)

No Problem, does your Hires amber soda look like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


HERE is one that sold on ebay, looks like it has good value.Does it have a town or city name embossed anywhere?


----------



## dadepfan (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, that's exactly what it looks like.  The bottom says the following: "PAT. APP'D. FORI.P. C:CO. 78" No location info that I could find.I don't know what that means, but it seems a lot like the one that sold on Ebay for $71 (thanks for that link BTW).  I had no idea they were worth that much.  I paid $2.  Sometimes we do well, sometimes we don't!  LOL! Dave


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 22, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I don't think those Hire's usually go for that much... I've seen them go for as low as $30, I guess it just depends on who sees it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2014)

"I.P. C:CO."Is that I.P.G.CO ? Illinois Pacific Glass Co 1902-25  http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/


----------

